# bay area invasion!



## ticki (Oct 11, 2008)

hey hey hey!  new guy from the SF bay!  one of the burlingame MUAs told me to check this place out.  i've always been fascinated by a well done face, so i started playing around with makeup a few years back and now i've become a total makeup and mac whore.  so sad.  buying all this stuff really cuts into all my other hobbies...  anyhow, i'm just here to listen and maybe learn a thing or two.  thanks!


----------



## ticki (Oct 11, 2008)

first post here and it was a double!  i'm such a buffoon!


----------



## Janice (Oct 11, 2008)

to Specktra! I think you'll enjoy it here, hope to see more of you around the forum.


----------



## melliquor (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 17, 2008)

..........


----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 17, 2008)

welcome


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 17, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Oct 17, 2008)

hey! welcome


----------



## MacNlaw (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ticki* 

 
_hey hey hey! new guy from the SF bay! one of the burlingame MUAs told me to check this place out. i've always been fascinated by a well done face, so i started playing around with makeup a few years back and now i've become a total makeup and mac whore. so sad. buying all this stuff really cuts into all my other hobbies... anyhow, i'm just here to listen and maybe learn a thing or two. thanks!_

 

Hi...I'm also new and am in the bay area


----------



## kimmy (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ticki* 

 
_buying all this stuff really cuts into all my other hobbies..._

 
i heard that! that's why i don't have hobbies anymore hahaha! welcome to specktra!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## 1165Cheryl (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquisiteImages* 

 
_



_

 
welcome to specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yay, another bay area member


----------



## Glimmergem (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey! Welcome, I'm also from the Bay Area! Love that's there's so much MAC love around here.


----------

